

Download and Mail Service for Canadians - etherealG
http://canadiandownload.com

======
pavel_lishin
1\. Rent server in a U.S. datacenter

2\. Download and zip up multiple things via ssh and wget

3\. Use service to mail large amount of data.

The plausibility of this depends on how much down/up bandwidth costs in a
datacenter.

